# Software Build V 11.0 - 2022.23.101.2



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

This is the software version my new 2022 model X was delivered with.
I will follow up with screenshots of the release notes


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

@PalmtreesCalling Thanks looking forward to hearing what you got.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

So it seems to have been split off from 2020.20.


----------

